# pulsar wiring



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2003)

where can i find a wiring diagram for a pulsar motor to put it in a 200 sx se-r


----------



## gERVs (Sep 3, 2003)

i think you might find the answer to that at nissanexa.com, i ran a quik search but couldnt find it(my search was only like 1 minute so) but i remember a post with the wiring diagram


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

It would help if you could be more specific about what motor you're actually talking about. There have been quite a few motors used in Pulsars.


----------

